# Check the site please



## Boykophotography (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello, I am a wedding photographer in Punta Cana Dominican Republi.

We have recently made a few changes on my website 
http://boykophotography.com
Would anyone please be so kind as to check out my changes and let me know if it looks and navigates better? I would sincerely appreciate any feedback (good and bad).

Thanks!


----------



## table1349 (Aug 3, 2016)

Shouldn't this be in the Business District?


----------

